# Jumeirah Zabeel Saray opened on the Palm tonight



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

West crescent ... 3rd hotel on the Palm and some new restaurants to try

Palm Resort Dubai & Spa - Jumeirah Zabeel Saray


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Are you sure? That link is a bit inconclusive!


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Are you sure? That link is a bit inconclusive!


Well, the opening party was last night...another impressive Dubai fireworks display. I'm going over there this afternoon to have a look around, will report back if it's not officially open - perhaps the 'opening party' isn't synonymous with guest bookings which seem to take place from the 14th.


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

miami_hurricanes said:


> Well, the opening party was last night...another impressive Dubai fireworks display. I'm going over there this afternoon to have a look around, will report back if it's not officially open - perhaps the 'opening party' isn't synonymous with guest bookings which seem to take place from the 14th.



FYI - it's definitely open for business - restaurants busy, hotel guests, etc


----------

